# Thailand Green Mantids (Hierodula sp.)



## randyardvark (Feb 27, 2006)

Thailand Green Mantids (Hierodula sp.) has any body kept these?

i was wondering what requirements they needed, and maybe a full latin name, info for them seems non existant... :roll:


----------



## Tapos (Feb 27, 2006)

bugsdirectuk.com advertises them, since they don't answer e mails i'm not sure if they are real, but you might try there and look for care sheets


----------



## randyardvark (Feb 28, 2006)

yeah there away till tomorrow i think in like malaysia or something, thats where i saw them, but seeming as theres no information about them anywhere else im a bit weary


----------



## Christian (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi.

Just keep them like _membranacea_ at 25-30° C and about 20° at night and spray every evening. It may be also a _Rhombodera_ or _Camelomantis_ species, genera closely related to _Hierodula._ The reqirements should be the same.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## randyardvark (Feb 28, 2006)

cheers christian, thats exactly what i needed!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Randy,

There are many Hierodula species around South East Asia... HIerodula Patellifera is pretty common and would be my guess.

Anyway, keep the species just like any rain forest/tropica species, warm and humid and you should do alright!

All the best.


----------

